# Wet Magnetic Removal Of Iron In Ash Part II



## NoIdea (Mar 30, 2012)

Evening All - My first thread on "Wet Magnetic Removal Of Iron In Ash" consisted of an icecream container with magnets stuck on its bottom.

Well that had to be one of the most tedious time consuming process i have worked with in a long time, :roll: , basically i gave up and started to look deeper into the process.

Well here it is:




Water and your material is fed via the input, the non-magnetic materal falls out through the bottom of the capping, the whole thing sits inside a polystyren chilly box, water is recycled via a water pump and a filter to remove any big bits that may clog up the water pump, hopefully the rest is pretty much self explanitory.

Feel free to comment, oh it works a treat. :lol: 

Cheers

Deano


----------



## butcher (Mar 30, 2012)

scale up, and sell black sand seperators.
Nice.


----------



## publius (Mar 30, 2012)

I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## jack_burton (Mar 30, 2012)

That thing looks pretty sweet. Where do I buy one?! :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Geo (Mar 30, 2012)

Deanno, every time i think ive seen it all you come on here with something new. :lol: :lol: 

thats great, does it work as well as it looks?


----------



## NoIdea (Mar 30, 2012)

Geo said:


> Deanno, every time i think ive seen it all you come on here with something new. :lol: :lol:
> 
> thats great, does it work as well as it looks?



Hi Geo - Thanx for the kind works, It works a treat, well now it does :lol: 

I had to slow the motor down a fare bit, when i first started it up, with just water, she went like the clappers, spraying water up the waz-zoo. :lol: 

I have around 10kg of ashed material to process, the old method would have taken me days of really really boring separation, this way it should be done in a matter of hours.

That old paint brush is one the kids managed to ruin and had been floating around the workshop for at least a year, man oh man, im glad i didnt throw it away, my rubbish my treasure :mrgreen: 

Cheers

Deano


----------



## joem (Apr 8, 2012)

You should offer consulting services for people in need of your "Mcgyverism" mechanical genius.
I literally just re-read your drill chain mill thread and now this.
I just love it - keep up with your thinking
also this could be used to sort that 55 gallon drum of screws in another thread I read. lol


----------



## zenophryk (Apr 9, 2012)

So now we need some sort of mini sluice to go allong with this. the non-magnetic fraction should drop into some sort of spiral sluice made from corrugated tubing. then you would have almost a one stop shop.


----------



## NoIdea (Apr 9, 2012)

Morning All - Again thank you all for the kind worlds.

I have thought about the sluice idea, butt i would need guidance in this area as i believe some of the gold particles/dust are very very small, so it would have to cope such material. 

As for the consulting side of things, man, would that be a cool job :lol: 

I love solving problems or making things simpler, and i like to work small, let the big boys scale it up. :lol: 

So, if you have a problem, relating to PM's of course, i would make a poor marrage counceller, and i find it interesting, let me know, no promises though. :mrgreen: 

Again, Thanks

Deano


----------

